
Google misleadingly shows Clinton 350 delegates ahead in 'Delegates Won' - shkkmo
https://www.google.com/search?q=2016+primary+delegates
======
shkkmo
Note that so called 'superdelegates' are not included for the republican
portion of this widget.

While this may well be an oversight, it paints an absurdly unbalanced portrait
of the status of the democratic primary.

